# Kleine Frau sucht das passende Fahrrad



## Querdenker (4. November 2010)

Huhu,

 Ich wollte (wegen meinem bro) anfangen mit dem Downhill fahren. Im  Moment habe ich nur sein altes Univega (ist ein Hardtail oder so) und  mir haben eh schon alle gesagt das taugt dafür natürlich nichts. Ist mir  auch viel zu groß, trau mich also nicht wirklich was damit. 
 Ich denke mir mal das sich andere Frauen etwas besser damit auskennen  welches Fahrrad für eine Frau gut ist als mein Bruder. Der will  unbedingt das ich eins von Rose kauf und schlägt mir immer welche vor  die mir aber viel zu teuer sind =D und ich habe leider selbst keine  ahnung davon was taugt und was nicht.

 wäre nett wenn ihr mir was vorschlagen könntet =D oder sagen wodrauf ich achten muss bei einem Fahrrad für Downhill.

Bin übrigens 1,52m wie sieht's denn dann mit der Rahmengröße aus? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Wie viel darf es denn kosten? 
Soll es wirklich nur für DH sein, also ausschließlich im Bikepark bewegt werden? Wenn ja: eher vollgasballern, springen, technisch fahren oder eher flowig surfen? Oder alles zusammen?

Die anderen Fragen folgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querdenker (4. November 2010)

Öhm, es sollte nicht über 1500 kosten ^^
Also eigentlich will ich damit nicht nur im Bikepark fahren, ganz im gegenteil. Möchte damit auch immer noch Bergauf kommen =D
Wir haben hier eine Halde auf der kann man fahren. Springen hört sich gut, hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich ein totaler Anfänger bin? xD
Man sollte schon ziemlich steile strecken damit überleben können ^^


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Naja, Du schrobst was von Downhill...  

Willst Du´s nur auf der Halde bewegen oder auch weiter weg, also Touren fahren? Wie jung/alt bist Du denn? Die Frage dient dazu, damit wir uns ein Bild machen können, ob Du eher die gesetzte Alte bist, wie viele von uns hier (ähem...  ), oder eine der jungen Wilden.


----------



## Querdenker (4. November 2010)

Ja, ich dachte das ist downhill. Wenn man die halde da runter saust auf den schrecklich engen wegen =D
Touren fahren? also ganz normal damit rum fahren? Sollte nicht unmöglich sein mit dem Fahrrad.
ich bin 17, aber eher weniger wild. Ich denke zuviel drüber nach was mir dabei passieren könnte... *angst*    aber mit ein bisschen übung dürfte das doch klappen.... oder?


----------



## Querdenker (4. November 2010)

Mir wurde dieses hier empfohlen

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nduro-79-Enduro-Bike-Classic-Line::21019.html

und ein Kona extra für frauen 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-minxy-woman-bike-2009-neuheit.html

Ist es bei denen auch so ähnlich mit der Größe? dann müsste S ja passen.

Aber das Speci Pitch sieht nicht schlecht aus auch vom Preis her =) kommt aufjedenfall auch in die engere Auswahl.


----------



## Querdenker (4. November 2010)

Also ich habe mich auch noch bei canyon umgeguckt, waren dann leider aber schon über 1700 euro. Man kann da auf der seite die vermessungen eingeben und mit meiner größe wäre sogar die Rahmengröße S ungeeignet :S also werd ich wohl aufjedenfall erstmal i.wo probesitzen müssen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe =)


----------



## alex76 (4. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Ist es bei denen auch so ähnlich mit der Größe? dann müsste S ja passen.



Bezeichnungen wie S,M,L usw. sind schon sehr grob. Allgemein musst du aber davon ausgehen, dass Größe S bei Unisex-Rahmen frühestens ab einer Körpergröße von 1,60 passt. Canyon z.B. ist auch so ein Kandidat, der nicht an Leute < 1,60 denkt...

Wichtig ist die Oberrohrlänge, dann auch die Überstandshöhe. Rechne dir (z.B. bei www.competitivecyclist.com) am besten mal die theoretisch für dich idealen Rahmenabmessungen aus.

Und dann heißt es Größentabellen studieren und Proberäder auftreiben...


----------



## Querdenker (4. November 2010)

Man warum ist es denn so kompliziert sich ein fahrrad zu kaufen,aber naja Hosen kaufen ist für mich ja schon ein Problem xD


----------



## alex76 (4. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Man warum ist es denn so kompliziert sich ein fahrrad zu kaufen,aber naja Hosen kaufen ist für mich ja schon ein Problem xD




frag ich mich auch jedes Mal wieder 

...weiß zwar nicht so genau, was du genau suchst, aber hier mal ein paar Tipps für uns kleine 



alex76 schrieb:


> Fuel ex wsd





alex76 schrieb:


> 2010er GIANT Cypher. Das gibts in XS/13,5 Zoll. Ab 2011 nur noch ab S...
> 
> oder das Lapierre x-control 310L


----------



## Querdenker (4. November 2010)

Das Giant Cypher hatte mein bruder mir vorhin schon mal gezeigt. Hatten bei Jehlebike glaube ich (und kp wie mans richtig schreibt) geguckt. Und da war es leider schon ausverkauft... zumindest war es auch ein giant und sah so oder so ähnlich aus =(

wenn ich beim lapierre... richtig geguckt habe steht bei der Gabel 120 ? gilt das für den Federweg, wenn ja ist es bissl wenig fürs bergab fahren im bikepark aber auch auf der halde. Mein bro meint es sollten schon 150 mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (4. November 2010)

...hm, dann wirds vermutlich noch schwieriger. Hab mal ein Specialized "Lady-Abfahrts-Rad" mit 24" Zoll-Laufrädern gesehen - zwar auch keine 150 mm, aber speziell für Gröberes ausgelegt. War aber ein älteres Modell. Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Vielleicht kann dir hier jemand mehr dazu sagen. Könnte auch ne gute Alternative zu nem zu großen Bergab-Rad sein...


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. November 2010)

Kann dieses hier in 15 Zoll





empfehlen. War dieses Jahr näml. schon einer guten Freundin mit deinen Maßen behilflich und nach unzähligen Shopbesuchen kamm dann dieses dabei heraus.

Ist allerdings ein wenig über deinem Budget: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15827/cube-stereo-wls.html?uin=r2vmjfdnjo6oaegtdj3ad7s624

Alternativen die von der Größe auch noch gepasst haben waren diese hier:

- das angesprochenen Spec. Pitch
- das Spec. Stumpjumper in S

Gruss
chris


----------



## BerndBalu (4. November 2010)

Was willst Du denn fahren Halde, Trail, Mittelgebirge.

oder Bikepark, Sprünge etc.

Die Eierlegendewollmichsau gibt es immer noch nicht. 

Meine Entscheidung beim Neukauf war folgende


Was will ich fahren : Ruhrgebiet ; Sauerland, Haard (waldgebiet bei Recklinghausen)

Will ich verblockte Sachen fahren oder Springen? Nein

Fahre ich auch gerne bergrauf: Ja


Bin dann zu einen 120 mm Fully gekommen und bist dato sehr glücklich.


So, jetzt zur Größe - meine Freundin ist 158 cm und hat letztens auf einem Specialized Safire gesessen - Größe S und das passte so einiger massen.

Die kleinsten Räder werden meines Wissen von Trek hergestellt, 14 Zoll als Fully 

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/women/mountain/fuelex5wsd/

würde sogar vom Preis passen - aufrüsten kann man (schuldigung - Frau) dann immer noch.

Ich denke aber, das du erst klar haben muss was Du fahren möchtest sonst wird es schwer bzw teuer werden.

Im Moment werden im Netzt BMC Shiver von 2009 in S angeboten, könnte auch passen und hat bei fahrad.de 999,- gekostet Orginalpreis ca. 1800,- 

LG Bernd


----------



## Nuala (4. November 2010)

Hallo Querdenker,
wie sieht´s denn mit einem Specialized Enduro aus? Hätte eins in Größe S von 2008 abzugeben, das hat 150mm-Federweg  Kannst ja mal in der Materialbörse vom Ladies only! schauen, da habe ich heute mein Enduro zum Verkauf angeboten. Was hast Du denn für eine Schrittlänge (wegen der Überstandshöhe)? Das Enduro hat eine Überstandshöhe von 74,3cm.
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## Querdenker (5. November 2010)

Hallo,


danke für die vielen Antworten.

@Chris: ich denke das es wirklich zu teuer ist, immerhin habe ich grade meinen Führerschein angefangen und geh noch zur Schule. =D denke das wird Probleme geben...

@Bernd: Das mit dem Springen und so traue ich mir wahrscheinlich eh nicht zu also denke ich kann ich da jetzt doch ein Nein machen ^^. Halde will ich aufjedenfall fahren, aber auch ab und an mal in einem Bikepark. Was ist denn Trail?
Also da ich eh ausm ruhrgebiet komme werd ich hier auch aufjedenfall fahren wollen. 

@Nadja: nicht böse sein, aber wollte mir dann doch lieber was neues Kaufen wegen garantie und sonem Zeug

Ansonsten warte ich noch mal ein Jahr, nach dem Sommer gibts die Räder ja eh immer viel billiger. Im Winter fahren wird wohl eh nicht so super sein, zumindest wenn man auf einer Halde fährt oder?

Lg

Saskia


----------



## smithi80 (5. November 2010)

Scgau dir mal das an, geht zwar erst ab ner Körpergröße von 160 cm los aber denk mal wirst noch in bisschen wachsen bis der sommer los geht....

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=162&x7242f=op6ll0sq9kl4j6vao5dnulv511


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (5. November 2010)

Querdenker 
Oder von YT das Noton wäre vllt auch was für dich ist aber noch nicht Online.

Von wo kommst du ( wenn nicht zuweit von Forchheim weg ist kannst du dort Probefahren)


----------



## smithi80 (5. November 2010)

Sie wollte höchstens 1500 ausgebebn, denke das noton wird wieder um die 2 kosten. oder?


----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

@Querdenker: Ach Quatsch, bin nicht böse. Auf den Rahmen sind aber auch noch 3 Jahre Garantie drauf und es läge auch in Deiner Preisklasse


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. November 2010)

Bei deiner Körpergröße bist du wahrscheinlich mit einem guten Gebrauchten sogar besser dran, denn das hat dann vernünftige Federelemente, die man auch auf dein Gewicht einstellen kann. Und es hat leichtere Laufräder, worum du froh sein wirst. Das wichtigste Maß ist echt erstmal die Überstandshöhe, da dürfte Specialized kaum zu schlagen sein, die meisten Bikes haben sehr lange Steuerrohre. Das YT sieht mir nicht sehr brauchbar für kleine Leute aus, da ist ja das Oberrohr eher nach oben gebogen als nach unten. Und ausserdem würd ich mir überlegen, ob ich auf einen Trinkflaschenhalter verzichten will. Immer nur mit Camelbak fahren ist echt lästig.


----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

Für Dich käme sonst auch noch ein Liteville 301 in Frage, allerdings sprengt das preislich arg Deinen Rahmen, die werden die Preise auch nicht zum Herbst reduzieren. Oder von Intense die Uzzi, aber da kostet das Rahmen auch schon fast doppelt soviel wie das, was Du für das gesamte Rad ausgeben willst. Es wird echt nicht so einfach sein, für Dich ein Rad zu finden. Ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung. Vor allem, wenn man ein bisschen mehr Federweg will. Ich bekomme jetzt Ende das Jahres mein neues MTB, ein SX-Trail von Specialized, aber das ist mit knapp 18kg kein Leichtgewicht mehr, dann fahre hoch halt noch ein bisschen langsamer


----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Mir wurde dieses hier empfohlen
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nduro-79-Enduro-Bike-Classic-Line::21019.html
> 
> ...



Meinst Du, dass die beiden von Dir genannten Räder von der Überstandhöhe hinhauen würden? Selbst in S sind beide relativ hoch... Das könnte "unbequem" werden beim DH, Du solltest auf jeden Fall mit beiden Füßen flach auf dem Boden stehen können ohne auf den Rahmen aufzuschlagen.


----------



## Querdenker (5. November 2010)

Also die beiden Räder, das Kona und das Bergamount sind nichts, hat mein bruder mir gestern auch schon gesagt. ^^

ich hatte mir jetzt nochmal eins bei canyon angeschaut, das eigentlich für bergauf und auch bergab nicht ganz ungeeignet sein soll. http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2084
ist leider auch etwas teuer. Allerdings passt der Rahmen bis zu einer größe von 1,54. Das ich bis zum Sommer wachse bezweifle ich da ich schon 17 bin und schon seit gut 2 jahren kaum mehr gewachsen bin ^^
Bei den yt-bikes bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die was für mich wären.

wenn das fahrrad jz vom rahmen her passen würde, aber der sattel nicht weit genug runter geht, kann man die stange vom sattel dann nicht einfach etwas kürzen lassen? so hatte ich es mal bei nem einrad gemacht.


----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

Hallo Querdenker,
die Canyon-MTBs kannst Du wahrscheinlich auch von Deiner Liste streichen, die sind einfach zu hoch. Für mich sind die S-Rahmen von Canyon echt schon grenzwertig und ich bin 15cm größer als Du! Wie wäre es denn mit einem Norco Vixa, das gibt´s auch in XS. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie viel das kostet. 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. November 2010)

Ehrlich, wenn du dir eh nicht sicher bist, was du eigentlich fahren willst, dann brauchst du als Anfängerin wahrscheinlich keine 150mm Federweg. Etwas passendes mit 120mm zu finden, dürfte etwas einfacher sein. Die Sattelstütze kannst du natürlich absägen (also das, was du ins Sattelrohr reinsteckst, wo der Sattel dran ist). Aber das ist echt das kleinste Problem, wenn der Rahmen nicht passt. Für die Überstandshöhe hilft dir das nicht. Das ist die Höhe des Oberrohres. Wenn die 74,x cm ist, deine Beine aber nur 70cm lang sind, dann hast du ein ernsthaftes Problem. Du willst ja auch mal bergauf stehen bleiben, da ist dann das Vorderrad nochmal höher => noch größeres Problem. Vielleicht findest du ja auch ein Specialized Saphire, die sind auch relativ kurz und habe eine niedrige Überstandshöhe. Bei deiner Größe finde ich persönlich auch ein Bike mit 15kg viel zu schwer, um damit noch bergauf zu fahren. Klar kann man das, wenn man fit ist, aber Spaß macht es keinen und für eine Anfängerin ist es doppelt schwer.


----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

Das Gewicht finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm... dann fährt man halt was langsamer hoch. Eine Freundin von mir, auch ungefähr so groß wie Querdenker, fährt ihr SX-Trail mit knapp 17kg auch überall hoch. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man am Federweg nicht sparen sollte, mein Cube AMS 125 bin ich noch nicht mal ein Jahr gefahren, weil es relativ schnell an seine Grenzen gekommen ist.
Hier mal einige Bikes, die vielleicht passen könnten, 120-150mm Federweg (nach Preisen habe ich nicht geschaut): 

http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/bikes/miss/miss-amr/11-miss-amr-5700/

http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/P...ull-Suspension/Lexi/Details/2798-1VLW2-LEXI-2

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/cypher/4384/39209/

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/women-bike/2010/zesty-314-l-2010

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+ELEMENT_LO_MS.html?BIKE=932&CATID=4&SCATID=30&Y=2011

http://www.santacruzbikes.ch/bikes.php?id=11

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/10044/56023/218010

http://www.simplon.com/mountainbikes/fullys/lexx.html

http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Syren.cfm

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/women/mountain/fuelex5wsd/

http://www.voitl-bikes.de/produkte_mc8l.html

http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/edison-ltd-grace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querdenker (5. November 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin: Ich kann schon verstehn das du jetzt sagst ich soll mit nem anderen fahrrad anfangen, das Problem ist nur ich kann mir nicht mal eben ein neues fahrrad kaufen wenn das alte nicht mehr reicht =(
Ich möchte damit schon steile Strecken fahren können und paar kleinere Sprünge bei mitnehmen. Desweiteren dürfte das Gewicht kein großes Problem sein, ich bin zwar nicht super dünn, aber habe doch recht muskolöse Beine und die Ausdauer ist jz auch nicht so schlecht.

Danke für diese lange Liste ich werde sie mal die Tage durcharbeiten. Wenn ich mir jetzt tatsächlich ein fahrrad bestelle und es doch nicht passt habe ich doch die ganz normalen 2 Wochen rückgabe recht oder nicht?


----------



## lucie (5. November 2010)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du dir einfach erst einmal ein HT in passender Größe zulegen würdest. Schult ungemein die Fahrtechnik und du kannst erst einmal Deine Grenzen austesten. Wäre vorerst die günstigere und wartungsärmere Variante.
Sprünge willst Du ja eher nicht machen und wer sagt denn, dass man nicht auch mit 100-150mm Federweg front only vernünftg den Berch runterkommt???
Wozu dann gleich ein 150mm Fully, wenn Du das noch nicht richtig nutzen kannst/willst.


----------



## BerndBalu (5. November 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ehrlich, wenn du dir eh nicht sicher bist, was du eigentlich fahren willst, dann brauchst du als Anfängerin wahrscheinlich keine 150mm Federweg. Etwas passendes mit 120mm zu finden, dürfte etwas einfacher sein. Die Sattelstütze kannst du natürlich absägen (also das, was du ins Sattelrohr reinsteckst, wo der Sattel dran ist). Aber das ist echt das kleinste Problem, wenn der Rahmen nicht passt. Für die Überstandshöhe hilft dir das nicht. Das ist die Höhe des Oberrohres. Wenn die 74,x cm ist, deine Beine aber nur 70cm lang sind, dann hast du ein ernsthaftes Problem. Du willst ja auch mal bergauf stehen bleiben, da ist dann das Vorderrad nochmal höher => noch größeres Problem. Vielleicht findest du ja auch ein Specialized Saphire, die sind auch relativ kurz und habe eine niedrige Überstandshöhe. Bei deiner Größe finde ich persönlich auch ein Bike mit 15kg viel zu schwer, um damit noch bergauf zu fahren. Klar kann man das, wenn man fit ist, aber Spaß macht es keinen und für eine Anfängerin ist es doppelt schwer.




Ja endlich noch jemand der eine Vernüftige Idee hat 


Sie will 1500  ausgeben , weiß nicht genau was Sie fahren will , sagt mit Springen ist nicht so, ist 1,52 cm groß, warscheinlich sportlich SCHLANK; UND DANN WIRD IHR  ein Rad für über 2000  empfohlen, ein 16 KG Bolide, ein Rad ab 1,60 cm Größe. Ich fasse es nicht 


Duck und wecccccch


----------



## smithi80 (5. November 2010)

Hier mal noch ein Bike von Bergamont, allerdings schon relativ downhill lastig...
es fällt auch in S relativ klein aus müsste passen bei dir

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-79-2009.html


----------



## smithi80 (5. November 2010)

na dann mach mal nen guten voschlag für sie....
ist nicht einfach mit diesen voraussetzungen...


----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

Hach, Ihr immer mit Eurem "weniger-Federweg"...  
Ich bin mein HT nur 9 Monate gefahren und danach das Fully mit 125mm-Federweg auch nicht mal ein Jahr. Habe mich eigentlich tierisch geärgert, dass ich nicht schon zu Anfang ein Enduro gekauft habe (bin das jetzt fast 2 Jahre gefahren, wird aber jetzt auch verkauft, weil ich mehr Federweg will/brauche  ) 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit mehr Federweg mehr Spaß hat, wer fährt schon des Hochfahrens wegen MTB  ?

Wie wäre es denn mit ein bisschen sparen und dann erst im kommenden Jahr ein anständiges Fully?


----------



## Querdenker (5. November 2010)

Aber ist ein Enduro(das ist doch kein fully oder? langsam blick ich hier nichts mehr) nicht besser für bergab als ein hardtail? damit fahre ich ja jetzt auch und ich kann mir nicht eben ein neues kaufen wenn das nächste nicht mehr ausreicht :S 
also fand das hardtail das ich jz habe echt unbequem für bergab, was nicht nur daran liegt das es zu groß ist.


----------



## lucie (5. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hach, Ihr immer mit Eurem "weniger-Federweg"...
> Ich bin mein HT nur 9 Monate gefahren und danach das Fully mit 125mm-Federweg auch nicht mal ein Jahr. Habe mich eigentlich tierisch geärgert, dass ich nicht schon zu Anfang ein Enduro gekauft habe (bin das jetzt fast 2 Jahre gefahren, wird aber jetzt auch verkauft, weil ich mehr Federweg will/brauche  )
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit mehr Federweg mehr Spaß hat, wer fährt schon des Hochfahrens wegen MTB  ?
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit ein bisschen sparen und dann erst im kommenden Jahr ein anständiges Fully?



Es geht doch nicht allein um den Federweg! Sie ist blutige Anfängerin mit einem recht beschränkten Budget. 
Außerdem weiß sie noch nicht einmal, was genau sie alles unter die Räder nehmen will. 
Von Fahrradtechnik scheint sie ja auch noch keinen richtigen Plan zu haben (@Querdenkerin: ist nicht böse gemeint) und die fehlende Fahrtechnik packe ich auch noch mit oben drauf.
Mit meinem Fully (vorn 140, hinten 130) fahre ich auch steile Passagen (hoch und runter) sowie verblockte Trails. Kleinere Srünge sind damit auch locker drin. 
Zur Schulung meiner Fahrtechnik bin ich aber im Moment sogar lieber mit meinem SC Chameleon unterwegs (den Rahmen kann man vorn bis 160mm fahren. Mit breiteren Schlappen fährt es sich dann auch noch recht komfortabel.


----------



## BerndBalu (5. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> wer fährt schon des Hochfahrens wegen MTB  ?




Ich 


und schon wieder duck und wecccch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

@Luzie: Ich leite hier beim Aachener Hochschulsport eine MTB-Gruppe und erlebe immer wieder, dass sich Anfänger MTBs (HT oder Fullys) mit 100-120mm-Federweg kaufen und schon nach kurzer feststellen, dass sie gerne mehr Federweg hätten. Klar kann man auch mit einem HT herrlich bergab heizen, das Chameleon ist ja auch eher abwärts orientiert. Die MTBs, die ich in der langen Liste aufgelistet habe, sind von der Überstandshöhe recht niedrig. 

@Querdenker: Das Enduro 2008/2009 ist ein Fully mit 150mm vorne und hinten. Das Enduro von 2010 hat 160mm-Federweg, dürfte Dir aber von der Überstandhöhe zu hoch sein. Versuch doch noch mal zu erklären, was Du fahren willst.

@BerndBalu: Soweit ich verstanden habe, will Querdenker aber eher runter... Außerdem sind wir hier im LO...


----------



## Querdenker (5. November 2010)

Also ich fahre auch gerne Bergauf ^^
es hilft mir beim stress abbauen wenn ich mich so richtig auspower.

und keine sorge Lucie, hast eh recht. Habe von der Technik etc leider überhaupt keinen Plan. Aber ich werde mir jetzt nochmal gedanken drüber machen ob ich mir ein fahrrad hole dieses Jahr. Das ganze hat mich eher noch mehr verunsichert

nicht böse sein =D die tipps waren ja echt nett, aber vielleicht habe ich ja das glück doch noch 10 cm zu wachsen und im nächsten jahr hab ich es dann einfacher ein fahrrad zu finden. Muss das Hardtail von meinem bro halt noch so lange her halten, das übrigens größe M ist und ich mir deswegen auch gar nicht vorstellen kann das S soviel zu groß sein wird auch wenn die ganzen abmessung was anderes sagen.


----------



## Querdenker (5. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @Querdenker: Das Enduro 2008/2009 ist ein Fully mit 150mm vorne und hinten. Das Enduro von 2010 hat 160mm-Federweg, dürfte Dir aber von der Überstandhöhe zu hoch sein. Versuch doch noch mal zu erklären, was Du fahren willst.
> 
> @BerndBalu: Soweit ich verstanden habe, will Querdenker aber eher runter... Außerdem sind wir hier im LO...



Also ich will fahren: Auf der Halde, Trail also wurzel, schmale wege, kleine stufen, bergab und bergauf


----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

@Querdenker: Lass Dich mal nicht verunsichern! Mit den meisten MTBs mit 150mm-Federweg kommt man auch noch prima die Berge hoch, ist halt nur ein bisschen anstrengender als mit einem Carbon-HT. Wir sind im Sommer auch mit unseren Rädern über 1000hm in Saalbach hochgefahren... Und zur Fahrtechnik: Mein Freund hat vor 5 Jahren mit einem 180mm-Fully angefangen und hat trotz allem eine prima Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Also ich will fahren: Auf der Halde, Trail also wurzel, schmale wege, kleine stufen, bergab und bergauf



Das alles kann man herrlich auch mit 120mm. Nur weil es bergab geht, ist es noch lang kein DH im mountainbike-technischen Sinn. Auch damit kann man verblockte Trails im Hochgebirge fahren, Wurzeltrails im Mittelgebirge, etc. Wenn man was nicht fahren kann, dann ist das eigentlich nie, weil das Bike an den Grenzen ist, sondern man selber.
Wenn Nuala sagt, bergauf ist kein Problem: Über wieviele Höhenmeter reden wir? Über 400-500 oder 1500-2000? Steigung mit 105 oder mit 17%? Es gibt schon "Tiere", die schwere Bikes überall hochtreten, aber bei einer Anfängerin würd ich mal nicht davon ausgehen.

@ Querdenker: Dass du dir jetzt, als Anfängerin, ein Bike kaufst, mit dem du nun die nächsten 5-6 Jahre rundrum happy bist, davon würde ich mal nicht ausgehen. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn du dabei bleibst, denn dann wirst du immer irgenwelche Spezialwünsche in die eine oder andere Richtung entwickeln.


----------



## Nuala (7. November 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn Nuala sagt, bergauf ist kein Problem: Über wieviele Höhenmeter reden wir? Über 400-500 oder 1500-2000? Steigung mit 105 oder mit 17%? Es gibt schon "Tiere", die schwere Bikes überall hochtreten, aber bei einer Anfängerin würd ich mal nicht davon ausgehen.
> 
> @ Querdenker: Dass du dir jetzt, als Anfängerin, ein Bike kaufst, mit dem du nun die nächsten 5-6 Jahre rundrum happy bist, davon würde ich mal nicht ausgehen. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn du dabei bleibst, denn dann wirst du immer irgenwelche Spezialwünsche in die eine oder andere Richtung entwickeln.



Also unsere "Hausrunde" hat so 600-700hm, aber wir sind auch schon über 1000hm gefahren. Über die Steigung kann ich nicht viel sagen, ausser, dass man schon das ein oder andere mal auf die Spitze vom Sattel rutschen musste damit das Vorderrad nicht steigt. 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, als Anfängerin fährt man genauso wenig direkt 2000hm, wie man in Willingen den DH fährt. Und auf ´ner Halde wird man wohl auch nicht die Menge an hm vernichten... Deshalb meinte ich ja, dass man sich ein nettes Enduro suchen sollte, das wiegt nicht die Welt (ca. 13-14kg) und man auch runter ne Menge Spaß und noch ein paar Reserven für vielleicht geplante Bikeparkbesuche.
Dass man 5 Jahre mit dem ersten MTB Spaß hat, bezweifele ich ebenso, aber man sollte nicht schon nach 6 Monaten die Grenzen des Rades erreicht haben. Sonst wird´s echt teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

So ich habe mir jetzt ein Enduro bestellt, sollte auch passen. Die halde ist übrigens grade mal 70 meter hoch, also kriege ich das 13,2 kilo schwere fahrrad da locker hoch ^^
Also ich glaube 120mm wären mir etwas zu wenig gewesen, dann bräuchte ich mir kein neues rad kaufen.

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

Welches denn?


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

Das nerve am 6.0, die rahmengröße sollte laut des programms bei canyon passen. Und ich wollte doch kein frauenrad weil die alle nur 120mm hatten außerdem bin ich die sitzhaltung schon richtig gewöhnt. Hatte schon mal auf einem bike von rose geseßen das für frauen war, fand diese haltung echt unbequem. Man ist so nah am Lenker das gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## beetle-juice (8. November 2010)

....falls Du das Specialized Enduro 2010 bestellt hast- "Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!" Ich bin auch knapp 160cm.....und hab damit tierisch viel Spass seit Pfingsten...die Überstandshöhe ist prima, es ist total vielseitig einsetzbar, das Handling und die Ansprache ist genial- wichtig ist allerdings echt bergauf bei dem Rad die absenkbare Gabel!!!..Auch wenn es für mich nicht die Traumform ist (das ist eher das Frogy von Lapierre), weil mich das fette Unterrohr immer an diese Fahrräder mit "Tief-Einstieg" für Omas erinnert- ...so macht es beim Fahren einfach tierisch viel Spass!!!

Beetle-Juice


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

beetle-juice schrieb:


> ....falls Du das Specialized Enduro 2010 bestellt hast- "Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!" Ich bin auch knapp 160cm.....und hab damit tierisch viel Spass seit Pfingsten...die Überstandshöhe ist prima, es ist total vielseitig einsetzbar, das Handling und die Ansprache ist genial- wichtig ist allerdings echt bergauf bei dem Rad die absenkbare Gabel!!!..Auch wenn es für mich nicht die Traumform ist (das ist eher das Frogy von Lapierre), weil mich das fette Unterrohr immer an diese Fahrräder mit "Tief-Einstieg" für Omas erinnert- ...so macht es beim Fahren einfach tierisch viel Spass!!!
> 
> Beetle-Juice




Ne habe ich nicht, die sind auch viel zu teuer ^^


----------



## beetle-juice (8. November 2010)

Habs auch gerade gesehen...unsere Einträge müssen sich überschnitten haben....- das Nerve hat gute Kritiken bekommen, viel, viel Spass damit!

Beetlejuice


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

danke =) dauert zwar noch bis ende februar aber die zeit werde ich schon i.wie umkriegen. Freue mich schon tierisch auf das fahrrad.


----------



## smithi80 (8. November 2010)

Gute entscheidung, kommst gut bergauf und bergab damit, und hast ne ordentliche Gabel für den preis...Viel Spass dann


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

hehe danke =)


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

bei uns sind auch eine ganz menge leute auf canyons unterwegs und die sind alle top-zufrieden. viel spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

Da bin ich aber froh =D  
find's nur doof das man solange drauf warten muss. aber naja im winter ist's eh nicht so toll zum rad fahren ^^


----------



## MelleD (8. November 2010)

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass es auch zu dem Termin kommt 
Viel Spaß damit, viel Bike für wenig Geld!


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass es auch zu dem Termin kommt
> Viel Spaß damit, viel Bike für wenig Geld!



Ja will ich doch mal hoffen =D
danke


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Das nerve am 6.0, die rahmengröße sollte laut des programms bei canyon passen.....



Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du das Rad ohne Probezusitzen/zufahren bestellt hast ??

Ich möchte dir ja kene Angst machen aber ich glaube nicht, dass dir die Überstandshöhe ausreichen wird. Wie gesagt, ich war dieses Jahr mit einer guten Freundin auf Rad suche und wir waren auch bei Canyon vor Ort. 

Allerdings mussten wir vor Ort feststellen (auch entgegen des PPS), dass weder die Rahmengröße S beim Nerve als auch die Rahmengröße XS bei der Damenvariante gepasst hat!!

Viel. hast du aber bei der gleichen Größe längere Beine u. dann passt wieder.

Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall mal vorbei fahren und testen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. November 2010)

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass das Rad auch passt! Und du bist dir sicher, dass du bei 1,52m Körpergröße 75cm Überstandshöhe hast? D.h. deine Beine machen fast die Hälfte deiner Körpergröße aus?


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du das Rad ohne Probezusitzen/zufahren bestellt hast ??
> 
> Ich möchte dir ja kene Angst machen aber ich glaube nicht, dass dir die Überstandshöhe ausreichen wird. Wie gesagt, ich war dieses Jahr mit einer guten Freundin auf Rad suche und wir waren auch bei Canyon vor Ort.
> 
> ...




Ja aber canyon ist in Koblenz oder so und da fährt niemand mit mir hin, würde also eh nie dazu kommen i.wo probesitzen zu können. wenns nicht passt schick ich's halt wieder zurück.

meine beine sind bei ca 71 cm. das reicht schon i.wie. 
Der Rahmen von dem Hardtail ist um einiges höher und ich kann drauf fahren.


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Ja aber canyon ist in Koblenz oder so und da fährt niemand mit mir hin, würde also eh nie dazu kommen i.wo probesitzen zu können. wenns nicht passt schick ich's halt wieder zurück.
> 
> meine beine sind bei ca 71 cm. das reicht schon i.wie.
> Der Rahmen von dem Hardtail ist um einiges höher und ich kann drauf fahren.



Ui, das kann bergab aber echt brenzlich werden, wenn Du mal absteigen musst... dann kommst Du nicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden. Das kann schmerzhaft werden  Drauf fahren können und richtig viel Spaß haben sind zwei Paar Schuhe, du willst ja auch Fahrtechnikfortschritte machen und nicht nur "irgendwie" runterkommen. Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle noch mal überdenken und nach was passendem suchen.

Vielleicht schauste mal hier :http://www.npur.de/


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

es gibt aber nichts passendes das mehr als 120mm federweg hat und für mich nicht unbezahlbar ist. außer die bergamonts,aber die finde ich nirgends in S. Ich werde es ausprobieren und wenn es nicht klappt hab ich pech gehabt schlimmer als das hardtail kanns auf keinen fall sein

achja, ich hatte mich übrigens vermessen. hatte vom knöchel aus gemessen aber man misst ja von der fußsohle aus. dann sinds eh 74 cm, würde also eh reichen da ich auch immer trainingsschuhe mit ner dicken sohle an habe ^^


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

doch gibt´s wohl und zwar das transition syren, das hat eine überstandshöhe von 69,85cm 
kuck mal hier:  http://www.mountainlove.de/catalog/...ucts_id=120&osCsid=dk19m1s7o07hctl382dgec02p5


uuups.... ist nur der rahmen, hatte mich auch schon gewundert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> doch gibt´s wohl und zwar das transition syren, das hat eine überstandshöhe von 69,85cm
> kuck mal hier:  http://www.mountainlove.de/catalog/...ucts_id=120&osCsid=dk19m1s7o07hctl382dgec02p5



ah ok, dann war ich halt wieder zu ungeduldig beim suchen, hatte vorhin nochmal meinen eintrag da oben korrigiert also weiß nicht ob du es gelesen hast. aber hatte halt meine beinlänge falsch gemessen und sie ist in wirklichkeit 74 cm und die paar milimeter dürften dann auch nicht mehr stören gleicht sich mit den schuhen wieder aus. Bins ja eh gewöhnt. Vielleicht wachs ich bis ende februar noch ein paar cm. Werde das fahrrad nicht abbestellen^^


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. November 2010)

Normalerweise gibt man sogar noch 2 Fingerbreit dazu, anstatt dass es weniger ist. Wenn du dich die ersten paarmal gescheit angehauen hast oder versucht hast, bergauf mal abzusteigen, wirst du sehen, was alle hier meinen. Mit dem Kopf durch die Wand hat irgenwie in dem Fall wenig Sinn.


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

dann wäre mir das mit dem hardtail auch schon passiert, davon abgesehn vermeide ich es eh bergauf abzusteigen, weil man dann gar nicht mehr aufsteigt sondern schiebt


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. November 2010)

Schau viel. mal ob`s einen Biker/in bei dir in der Ecke gibt der einen in S hat. Nur damit du mal probesitzen kannst.

Ansonsten mMn das Canyon abbestellen u. das hier schon angesprochene Pitch bestellen. Oder einf. noch sparen und dir dann das Spec. Enduro leisten.

Is aber nur meine bescheidene persönliche Meinung.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

Ne gibt hier leider niemand mit rahmengröße S die meisten haben L. 

Kenne hier jemand mit nem canyon der meinte es sei ne gute wahl und das es mir passen müsste. 
Dann kann ichs besser zurück schicken als abbestellen, sonst habe ich ja wieder keine chance gehabt zu sehn ob das klappt. Unteranderem habe ich anmerken lassen das die bei canyon einen kürzeren vorbau drann machen sollen da ich damit eher probleme habe als mit der überstandshöhe.

Mfg

Saskia


----------



## BerndBalu (8. November 2010)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

Ok ich habe mich eines besseren belehren lassen. Und nach dem ich es von den Mitarbeiter von Canyon und meinem bro auch nochmal gehört habe, hab ich es abbestellt.
Allerdings denke ich das die Lady Bikes von Rose eine bessere wahl sind als die räder von speciallized. Werde auch mal hinfahren und Probesitzen sobald die neuen modelle da sind =(
Bin jetzt schon ziemlich enttäuscht das es nicht geklappt hat, ist aber vielleicht auch besser so.


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

dann schau dir auch mal rose das uncle jimbo und granite chief an, die geben an, dass man das auch mit´ner schrittlänge von 71cm fahren kann...


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

ja, aber leider haben die keine Rahmen mehr in S =D


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> ja, aber leider haben die keine Rahmen mehr in S =D



hääh?! die günstigsten varianten der 2010er modelle, also in deiner preisklasse, sind jeweils in s verfügbar. ok, das jimbo nicht mehr... aber wie wäre das verdita green 8? das müsste auch in m passen, wenn deine schrittlänge wirklich 74cm beträgt.


----------



## Querdenker (8. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> hääh?! die günstigsten varianten der 2010er modelle, also in deiner preisklasse, sind jeweils in s verfügbar.



http://www.roseversand.de/fahrraede...1-2010.html?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=25792
aber unten steht doch nur noch in Größe M


----------



## Nuala (8. November 2010)

ok, das jimbo nicht mehr, das andere aber wohl... wie wäre denn das verdita green 8? das müsste auch in m passen, wenn deine schrittlänge wirklich 74cm beträgt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich das die Lady Bikes von Rose eine bessere wahl sind als die räder von speciallized. Werde auch mal hinfahren und Probesitzen sobald die neuen modelle da sind =(
> .



Das würd ich mal so nicht einfach stehenlassen. Die Specis sind vielleicht etwas schlechter ausgestattet, als die Rose Bikes, aber bei Specialized bekommst du für das Geld einen super Rahmen, der auch noch leicht ist. Den kannst du dann wenn nötig mit besseren Teilen pimpen. Bei den Rahmen lohnt sich das. Die Roserahmen haben da deutlich weniger Potential. Und wenn du eh Probleme mit der Länge hast, die Specis sind von der Geomietrie eher kurz gehalten.

www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/mountainbikes/taiga-fs-120/#
Das hat auch eine geringe Überstandshöhe, recht gutes Fahrwerk, aber kein Leichtgewicht. Die Steppis sind auch robust, meines hat schon ganz schön was mitgemacht.


----------



## beetle-juice (9. November 2010)

Stimmt!! 

Beetlejuice


----------



## Querdenker (9. November 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das würd ich mal so nicht einfach stehenlassen. Die Specis sind vielleicht etwas schlechter ausgestattet, als die Rose Bikes, aber bei Specialized bekommst du für das Geld einen super Rahmen, der auch noch leicht ist. Den kannst du dann wenn nötig mit besseren Teilen pimpen. Bei den Rahmen lohnt sich das. Die Roserahmen haben da deutlich weniger Potential. Und wenn du eh Probleme mit der Länge hast, die Specis sind von der Geomietrie eher kurz gehalten.
> 
> www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/mountainbikes/taiga-fs-120/#
> Das hat auch eine geringe Überstandshöhe, recht gutes Fahrwerk, aber kein Leichtgewicht. Die Steppis sind auch robust, meines hat schon ganz schön was mitgemacht.



Aber die Überstandshöhe ist bei den rose fahrrädern doch immer noch etwas kleiner oder nicht. Ich habe die bei dem rad da jetzt nicht gefunden. Wo findet man denn da die Preise?

Lg Saskia


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2010)

Preis sind bei "Ausstattung";  die Überstandshöhe steht bei "Geometrie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Querdenker (9. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ok, das jimbo nicht mehr, das andere aber wohl... wie wäre denn das verdita green 8? das müsste auch in m passen, wenn deine schrittlänge wirklich 74cm beträgt.



Ja, aber mir wurde doch gesagt das die schrittlänge mindestens 2 fingerbreit größer sein soll als die überstandshöhe. Dann ist es ja wieder viel zu knapp


@Pfadfinderin: Danke für die info ^.^
ich versteh nicht ganz wo der federweg steht. ist der jz 120 oder 200mm? Wenn er 200 ist dann wäre das wohl etwas viel 0.o  ist die absenkbar?


----------



## isali (9. November 2010)

Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Giant Reign in Größe S (gibts auch in XS) gekauft für 1200 Euro. Hat ein ziemlich tiefes Oberrohr. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2010)

120mm
Das Tycoon CR, das 150mm hätte, ist schon wieder viel zu hoch.


----------



## Querdenker (9. November 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> 120mm
> Das Tycoon CR, das 150mm hätte, ist schon wieder viel zu hoch.



dann denke ich ist rose aber doch die bessere entscheidung für mich :S
da passen die rahmen, sogar die für männer und haben auch einen geeigneten federweg.


----------



## 4mate (9. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Ja, aber mir wurde doch gesagt das die schrittlänge mindestens 2 fingerbreit größer sein soll als die überstandshöhe.


Das ist so nicht richtig: Optimal ist Schrittlänge minus 10cm ist gleich Überstandshöhe.
Bei Deinen Maßen also 64cm.


----------



## Querdenker (9. November 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig: Optimal ist Schrittlänge minus 10cm ist gleich Überstandshöhe.
> Bei Deinen Maßen also 64cm.


dann sind die rosebikes ja trotzdem ideal für mich, zumindest besser als alle anderen die sonst so vorgeschlagen wurden. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2010)

Ich versteh das bei Rose so, dass du bei einer ausgefahrenen Gabel eine Schrittlälnge von 177 cm brauchst. Sicherheit wird dir nur eine Probefahrt bringen.


----------



## Querdenker (9. November 2010)

achso :S ohje... nadann bin ich ja mal gespannt ^^ hoffe das ich spätestens ende des monats mal da probesitzen kann.


----------



## der Digge (9. November 2010)

alex76 schrieb:


> ...hm, dann wirds vermutlich noch schwieriger. Hab mal ein Specialized "Lady-Abfahrts-Rad" mit 24" Zoll-Laufrädern gesehen - zwar auch keine 150 mm, aber speziell für Gröberes ausgelegt. War aber ein älteres Modell. Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Vielleicht kann dir hier jemand mehr dazu sagen. Könnte auch ne gute Alternative zu nem zu großen Bergab-Rad sein...



BigHit Grom 24", gab es aber soweit ich weis nur bis 2007 
was es noch gibt in Sachen "klein und verspielt" KONA Stinky 2-4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (10. November 2010)

Ich denke bei deiner Größe ist bei 26" bei und 120mm Federweg schluss.

Mein vorschlag 24" YT First Play Federweg 140mm /140mm http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=160&x48c8e=preru9t6e739oej03505qiiik6 und Umbau auf Hammerschmidt http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/321694/cat/all

Mein Sohn 11Jahre 145cm fährt ein BigHit Grom und hat kein problem mit dem absteigen.http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/534/Big_Hit_Grom_Hit.jpg 




der Digge schrieb:


> BigHit Grom 24", gab es aber soweit ich weis nur bis 2007
> was es noch gibt in Sachen "klein und verspielt" KONA Stinky 2-4


----------



## .fabienne. (10. November 2010)

evtl. könnte ich dir mein Transition Syren in S anbieten. Ich bin 163 mit einer Schrittlänge von 78cm und ultrakurzen Armen, bin also auch ziemlich klein und mir ist das Rad fast schon zu klein. Federweg hinten 150 vorne 160. 
Bild, wenn auch von schlechter Quali, ist in meinem Album. 
Ist leider noch nicht 100% sicher ob ichs verkauf, hängt davon ab, ob das mit dem anderen Rad für mich klappt. Probefahren kannst du es natürlich auch.


----------



## Nuala (10. November 2010)

hey querdenker,
kuck mal hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45084
Da mÃ¼sstest Du zwar noch ein paar Monate sparen oder bei Mama 300â¬ leihen, aber dafÃ¼r sollte es passen und kostet auch "nur! 1866â¬ und das mit 140mm-Federweg.


----------



## DarthUnreal (10. November 2010)

Wenn du wirklich was kleines willst, ist das YT First Play echt das geilste Angebot zum mit Abstand besten Preis. Und damit kannste auch noch am meisten anfangen. (bergauf & bergab). Selbst der Wiederverkaufswert ist bei dem Rad noch in Ordnung. 
Da ich ein paar Rose-Teamfahrer kenne rate ich dir sehr von den Bikes ab. Ein guter Service kann schlechtes Material leider nicht ausgleichen! Und so gut ist der Preis von Rose im Vergleich zu YT auch nicht. 
Zu guter Letzt: Canyon hab ich nach monatelangem Warten selber eins und das hat auch ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Aber wenn du nicht soo viel Ahnung von der Technik hast und auch nicht die Möglichkeit, mal sowas probezufahren, dann rat ich dir davon ab. Zumal du sicherlich nicht auf die Lieferzeiten von Canyon (>3 Monate) scharf bist.


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. November 2010)

Der hier könnte evtl. auch passen.... http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-minxy-woman-bike-2009-neuheit.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## Querdenker (13. November 2010)

danke, aber ich habe mir das rose verdita green gekauft und  es passt!
Also eure einschätzungen waren teilweise ziemlich falsch ^^, ich knall nicht auf den Rahmen. Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme festgestellt bin sehr zufrieden mit dem fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (13. November 2010)

Dann mal her mit Bilder

Gruss
chris


----------



## Querdenker (13. November 2010)

ok entweder mach ich morgen welche oder frag meinen bro ob er die macht. der kann sowas besser ^^


----------



## Nuala (13. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> danke, aber ich habe mir das rose verdita green gekauft und  es passt!
> Also eure einschätzungen waren teilweise ziemlich falsch ^^, ich knall nicht auf den Rahmen. Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme festgestellt bin sehr zufrieden mit dem fahrrad.



cool, dass es passt! dann mal viel spaß damit!


----------



## Querdenker (13. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> cool, dass es passt! dann mal viel spaß damit!



vielen dank werde ich haben und hatte ich auch schon. war heute auf der halde, war mir aber zu schlammig bin deswegen nur den normalen weg wieder runter gefahren ^^ aber bergauf klappt mit dem fahrrad auch sehr gut.


----------



## sunny1985 (24. November 2010)

Hay, ich bin diesen Sommer wieder angefangen zu Biken....MTB.....mit dem Bike was ich habe kämpfe ich am Berg und alle sagen mir das das so sei weil mein Bike zu schwer ist!!! Könnt ihr mir nen Bike empfehlen was für mich als sogesehen "wieder Anfängerin" passt!!! Wäre echt super DAnke!!!1


----------



## alet08 (24. November 2010)

Was hast du denn für ein Radl und was möchtest du damit machen? (eher bergauf/berab? Touren oder kurz und heftig? Gedenkst du in Zukunft Rennen zu fahren o.a.?)

*wiederwegbin*, Alex


----------



## sunny1985 (25. November 2010)

Hay...ich habe nen MTB aus nem Discounter also was nicht so pralles!!! Ich möchte erstmal langsam anfangen mit Touren...bergauf-bergab......das mit über Stock und Stein muss ich noch üben und Freeride etc.!! Wäre echt super wenn ihr nen Tipp für nen passendes Bike habt...ich bin 1,65 groß und wiege ca. 55Kg so zur info!!! Danke


----------



## sunny1985 (28. November 2010)

hay bekomm ich noch nen vorschlag für nen passendes bike???


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2010)

cube ams pro - 16 zoll . gebraucht für ca. 800 zu bekommen - neu so um die 1.400 . sorglosbike . greez , kati


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. November 2010)

@Sunny1985
Es wurden hier auf den vorherigen Seiten schon ein paar entsprechende Bikes gepostet.

Einfach mal durchschauen.... viel. ist ja was passendes dabei

Ansonsten gibt`s moment. auch hier http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/bikeoutlet.html u. http://www.bikes-restposten.de/prod...es-Taiga-FS-Edition-40cm-schwarz-matt-08.html evtl. was passendes.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunny1985 (29. November 2010)

Okay ich danke euch schon mal für die tipps!!! LG


----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht ist es passet für dich.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2010)

Na, da hat aber einer einen Clown gefrühstückt...


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2010)




----------



## beetle-juice (2. Dezember 2010)

.....heeyyyy! Glaubt Ihr nicht, sie liebt Zwerge...- sie hat MICH (1,60m) auch schon gefüttert und hat ein ausgeprägtes Herz für Zwerge, Trolle...- und Mini-Männer 

Beetle-Juice


----------



## kirry (5. Dezember 2010)

*Es gibt doch ein FRAUEN FRder!!!!!!!!!
NORCO VIXA*




http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/forma/vixa/


----------



## killerpellet (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dir das Bike gründlich anzusehen und über eine längere Strecke probezufahren.

Meine Frau ist 1,58 m groß und wir haben ein Cube WLS 15´gekauft. Auf der Probefahrt von 30 Minuten war nichts zu spüren, doch auf der ersten Tour nach 2 Stunden bergauf hat sie über Knieschmerzen geklagt. 
Mit Massagen auf der Tour und auf den nächsten haben wir die Schmerzen im Griff gehabt. Jedoch wurde es irgendwann für sie unterträglich und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass durch die etwas zu kleine Sitzposition ihre Schmerzen kamen. Nun hat sie ein 16´ und ist total glücklich damit.

Firmen wir Marin haben auch "Zwischengrößen" mit 15,5´ auch wenn auf deren deutscher Seite nur 15´steht. Mancher (guter) Händler überläßt dir das Bike auch mal für ein Wochenende zum Testen und verrechnet die Leihgebühr beim Kauf.


----------



## sunny1985 (5. Dezember 2010)

Okay thanks @ all über weiter tipps würde ich mich nartürlich freuen!!!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Dezember 2010)

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ueck-Mountainbike-BMC-Trailfox-TF03-2009.html und 
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ck-Mountainbike-BMC-Supertrail-ST02-2010.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FridaDakar (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ein Scott Scale RC in RH:S zu verkaufen. Es ist noch keine 100 KM herum gekommen. Trotzdem möchte ich es in liebevolle Hände abgeben. Freeride ist einfach mehr mein Ding  
Hier ein paar Infos. Meldet euch einfach, wenn ihr Fragen habt. 

*- Rahmen: Scott Scale Carbon CR1 HMF-NET technology in Größe S, perfekt für Frauen von 1,60m - 1,75m
- Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL, 100 mm, mit einstellbarem Floodgate, läuft 1A da geserviced
- Steuersatz: Ritchey PRO Integrated
- Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR RD-M972 9-fach
- Umwerfer: Shimano XTR FD-M970 / E-Type
- Schalthebel: Shimano XTR SL-M970 Rapidfire Plus 2
- Bremsanlage: Shimano XT BL-M775 Disc
- Bremsscheiben: Shimano XTR CL RT97 180mm/180mm
- Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XTR FC-M 970 Hollowtech 2 44x32x22
- Innenlager: Shimano XT
- Lenker: Ritchey WCS Low Rizer / 620mm
- Griffe: Scott NEU
- Vorbau: FSA SLK 100mm 6° rise
- Pedale: Shimano PD-M520 
- Sattelstütze: Scott RC 03 6061 / 34.9mm
- Sattel: Fizik Aliante Sport
- Naben: Shimano XTR FH-M975 CL
- Speichen: DT Swiss Competition in WEIß
- Nippel: DT Swiss Aluminium in Grün
- Felgen: DT Swiss XR 4.2 D in WEIß
- Kette: Shimano CN-HG73
- Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M770 11-34 T* *- Reifen: Continental Race King Supersonic 26 x 2.2
- Gewicht: ca. 10,35kg inkl. Pedalen und Flaschenhalter*


*Außerdem könnt ihr es bei ebay bis heute abend beobachten. Oder kaufen natürlich  
*
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Scale-Contessa-RC-Gr-S-2009-Carbon-XTR-Neuwertig-/260703487842?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3cb3238762


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja Hallo zusammen! Ich Suche auch ein kleines Rad für meine Freundin...schade aber das es das Vixa und das Syren in Deutschland nicht (mehr) gibt 
Sie ist 154cm klein und da wird's echt schwierig. Das Pitch wäre noch ne Idee...
Sonst geht's um 140mm FW +- und das was eben eine gutes AM ausmacht. Wenn das ganze dann bei max. 2k gesamtpreis liegt, wäre das ne tolle Sache. Ideen?
Wo bekommt ein Syren noch her?
Grüße und Danke!


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2010)

E Voila...

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?q=Vixa

http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?215326-2010-Transition-Syren-frame-size-medium

Okay, nicht gleich um die Ecke aber viel. is ja ein Versand nach D möglich

Gruss
chris


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

hässliche teile ....seh´n aus wie kinder räder ..


----------



## Veloce (14. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hässliche teile ....seh´n aus wie kinder räder ..



Na ja , mit > 1,70 oder einem Budget > 6 K läßt es sich sicher souveräner auswählen .
So gibts halt gebogene hydrogeformte Rohre aber wenn`s dann  paßt und Spaß macht damit zu fahren  .....
Ich könnte mir auch was schöneres als das Conway Queenie HT vorstellen
aber es paßt und läßt sich mit dem 120 FW lecker fahren .
Wenn das Budget da ist wird es von einem Tommasini Titanrahmen ersetzt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> cube ams pro - 16 zoll . gebraucht für ca. 800 zu bekommen - neu so um die 1.400 . sorglosbike . greez , kati




Ich suche was für meinen 12 jährigen Sohn ist das Bike noch zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

...das war nur ein kauf tip ... meins ist nicht zu verkaufen !!!!! .. aber bei ebay gehn´n oft welche für diesen preis übern tisch !!  greez , k.


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Dezember 2010)

danke, da war ich wohl etwas verwirrt...

Na ja, für eBay bin ich nicht unbedingt zu haben, dann gibts wohl doch ein Canyon für das Kind....


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

..macht nix , bin auch mom. oft verwirrt - vorweihnachtszeit halt ....
bin mit ebay immer gut "gefahren" - hab halt nur bikes aus der nähe gekauft , die ich dann selber abholen und fahren konnte . eins war mal arg "schrottig" . das hab ich  ihm auch nicht abgenommen .... aber sonst : top . man kommt halt oft relativ günstig an gute , gebrauchte bikes ... dafür isses keine schlechte plattform . greez , k.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd bald wohl mein Focus Vamp verkaufen. - Liebäugle mit einem Hardtail, deshalb.


----------



## Nuala (16. Dezember 2010)

@ActionBarbie: Ich habe noch ein Specialized Enduro Comp von 2008 (gekauft 2009) in S zu verkaufen.


----------



## der_fry (2. Mai 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> @ActionBarbie: Ich habe noch ein Specialized Enduro Comp von 2008 (gekauft 2009) in S zu verkaufen.



Wenn das Bike noch da ist hätte ich vll. interesse daran.

mfg


----------



## Nuala (2. Mai 2011)

der_fry schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike noch da ist hätte ich vll. interesse daran.
> 
> mfg



nee, das ist leider schon weg. sorry!


----------



## scylla (26. September 2012)

ich betreibe mal Thread-Leichenfledderei für eine gute Sache 

Hier hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht, ein paar der gängigen Marken nach vielgefederten Rädern für kleine Leute durchzusuchen und eine Übersicht zu erstellen:

http://www.girlsridetoo.de/news-singledarstellung-produkt-neuheiten/big-bikes-for-small-girls/

vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem weiter...


----------

